# Favorite Raw Oysters on the Half Shell



## theages (Jan 30, 2010)

*What are your favorite Oysters on the Half Shell?*
I am from the Pacific Northwest.  We have over 60 varieties of oyster on the half shell available!!!  I am beginning to learn each of these, most of them are actually from one species, the Pacific Oyster.  But each has a different flavor profile based upon the waters they were raised in, the type of cultivation (beach, suspension-tray, combination of beach & suspension-tray, etc), species, and size.

But I am unfamiliar with oysters from other regions.  What is popular in your area?  Big hits here in the PNW are kumamoto, fanny bay, penn cove select, kusshi, snow creek, malispina, golden mantle, olympic miyagi, chef's creek, quilcene, totten virginica, olympia, dabob bay, cortes island and others.

I am building a website for Chefs so if you know websites for oyster vendors as well as the name of the type of oyster, that would be wonderful.  But, getting the name of a region's favorites is half the battle.


----------

